# Best bang for the buck under $400?



## fox23 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello all, ive been browsing the site for a while but recently decided to sing up on forums here. Ive begun building my home theater in the past few weeks and im in the process of buying audio equipment. Im looking for a 5.1 AV Receiver at or under $400. Im looking for the money spent on the receiver to go more towards a model with less fancy features, and more power. (if i have to pick between the two)

Ive been looking at the Pioneer VSX821 and the Yamaha RXV371 or 471, but haven't be able to find many reviews on them. Im not against looking at other brands, but ive noticed that they offer less power in the same price point. 

If anyone has any info on these or any other affordable receivers it will be greatly appreciated, thanks for the help.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

A bit over $400 but I recommend:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...w-X-7ch-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

In addition to the Marantz I will offer up this one as well Onkyo 707.


----------



## fox23 (Sep 26, 2011)

both of those are 7.1, does that matter or can i run 5.1 off of them?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No you can run 5.1 as well without any issues. 
This Onkyo 708 is also a great deal.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also seriously consider the TX-NR808 as AC4L is blowing it out for $499. That is an awesome deal as it retails for $1099. The TX-NR609 is also mighty tempting at $329, but it does not offer Preamp Outputs or Audyssey's much better MultEQ. (2EQ instead) However, the 609 did outstanding when Bench Tested by Home Theater Magazine in respect to power.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fox23 (Sep 26, 2011)

what are the reasons i should go with these over the yamaha when it puts out 100W per channel and i only need a 5.1. im not questioning your selections, just simply curious. thanks for all the input so far.


----------



## fox23 (Sep 26, 2011)

also, ac4l has a note on the 708 and 609 pages saying they are for sale exlclusivley to the US, this would be a problem if its true as i am in canada.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Going with Onkyo simply gives you many more features than the Yamaha, not saying Yamaha makes a bad receiver but in that price range Onkyo just is a better fit.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

fox23 said:


> what are the reasons i should go with these over the yamaha when it puts out 100W per channel and i only need a 5.1. im not questioning your selections, just simply curious. thanks for all the input so far.


I have not seen any measurements on the yamaha. One thing to note with less expensive receivers is that they might be able to do 100w into 8 ohms, but are unable to deliver the current necessary to drive the majority of speakers like you'd expect from a 100w amplifier. Now i'm not saying the yamaha isn't capable, just that i haven't seen the measurements.

I will say the marantz sr6004 i linked (whose MSRP was over $1000) not only delivers 135+w into 8 ohms, but much more importantly has been clocked at over 200w into 4 ohms, which IMO is more relavant as you'd be surprised how likely a speaker is to dip near 4 ohms in the lower midrange and upper bass, where power demands are high. 

I expanded on how not all 100w amplifiers are the same, here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ms-do-your-speaker-receiver-fit-together.html


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

To add to the last Post, especially in the lower price range, the overwhelming majority of power ratings on AVR's are completely meaningless. Especially in respect to 5 and 7 Channel power. Truth be told, many 100x7 AVR's priced below $1000 Dollars output more like 30-40 Watts when Bench Tested into 5 Channels. The Pioneer VSX-1019 output 29 Watts when it was Bench Tested. The VSX-1021 output 45 Watts into 5 Channels when recently tested as well. Also the $1100 Yamaha Aventage A1000 output 54 Watts into 5 Channels.

The reason I spoke of the 609 is that, when Bench Tested, it actually came fairly close to 100 Watts when Bench Tested. (81 Watts 0.1% THD, 95 Watts 1% THD) This really is quite an anomaly for $500 AVR's. All the same, you might not need that much power, but it is better to more than you need than not enough. Note all of these AVR's were Bench Tested by Home Theater Magazine so they should have been BT'ed in the identical manner.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Electronics prices is one of the shortfalls of living north of the 49th. Here in the west Visions is advertising the 609 for $628 and the 709 for $888. Check around for the best internet price that you can find from anyone who can ship to you, and see if your local supplier will price match. When I bought my 3007 I told the salesman at Visions that I had been given great pricing on a competing model from another brand. He instantly gave me a 30% discount, then another 3% to price match when I told him my other offer. The amazing thing was that he never asked which competing store, which model, or which brand.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, pricing in Canada is way to high. Its still cheaper to buy from a US seller and ship here. the challenge is you dont get a warrentee if you do that. I got my Onkyo 805 three years ago brand new for $750 shipping and all fees included. You still cant find it here for that price. When i went into Visions early last year they had a display model 805 for $1100 I told the sales guy what I got mine for and he turned and walked away.
Sadly Accessories4less wont ship Onkyo up here. I wonder why that is? The will ship Marantz that they sell if I am not mistaken.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Yamaha RX-A800:
http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-A800-7-1-Channel-Audio-Receiver/dp/B003XDU498/


----------



## fox23 (Sep 26, 2011)

well i ended up increasing my budget and went with the Marantz SR5006, awesome unit so far. But, theres so many options and settings its going to take me a while to get it all figured out. Sounds great with the Monitor Audio speakers i picked up as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like a great setup :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats on the Marantz. May it bring you many years of faithful service.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SSgtMaddog (Sep 26, 2011)

In the event that anyone else is looking for a great price on some awesome receivers; Best Buy (Magnolia) is selling a number of display receivers for cheap right now as the new receivers have rolled in. I got my Pioneer Elite SC-35 for $580. I saw some nice $1000 plus recievers going for $300-$600. I'm not sure if this is all BB's but I do know the two in my area were doing this; just food for thought.


----------

